# How many of us are there?



## Obesus (Oct 4, 2005)

I am honored...to be amongst the very first to post to this historic new board....for foodees...as I enjoy my special surprise hot and spicy pasta, it is appropriate to ask a simple question.....how many foodees or independent gainers or whatever you wish to call yourselves are there out there...as I stare in to the night looking East, I wonder....and perhaps there are many more that might answer than we expect....to all of you....Bon Appetit! Viva le gluttonage'!!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 4, 2005)

Obesus said:


> I am honored...to be amongst the very first to post to this historic new board....for foodees...as I enjoy my special surprise hot and spicy pasta, it is appropriate to ask a simple question.....how many foodees or independent gainers or whatever you wish to call yourselves are there out there...as I stare in to the night looking East, I wonder....and perhaps there are many more that might answer than we expect....to all of you....Bon Appetit! Viva le gluttonage'!!



I think this will be a popular place 

I mean food.. who doesn't love food! Grrrr... dinner is being made as we speak.. steak, potatoes, veggies with butter, italian bread... yum yum.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 4, 2005)

I better go make some more pasta...your post just gave me a total hunger attack!! LOL I think this will just be tremendous fun! Your dinner sounds just yummy as heck! Enjoy!
Timmy
PS...the hidden surprise in my surprise pasta...is Mexican hot sauce! It works surprisingly well!! LOL...and I use an olive oil and balsamic vinegar dressing with lemon-pepper instead of the usual tomato sauce.....very exotic and I am on my second 8oz serving! Yikes...!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 4, 2005)

Wooo hoo!! I love food!!! 

This should be a great place, we could even start up a pinned recipe thread and stuff.... could be a wealth of info!!


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 4, 2005)

i'm definitely not a "foodee" by any stretch, but i do love trying new foods, going to new restaurants, and especially cooking new and different things.

i really like the idea of having a recipie thread, but it'd be best if it stayed _just_ recipies.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 4, 2005)

OK - speaking of food.....

There's a new Italian restaurant that opened near us - Johnny Carino's. We've eaten there several times, and haven't gotten a bad meal yet.

Anyone else tried them yet?


----------



## jamie (Oct 4, 2005)

*raises hand*

I wanted to become a better cook so I turned to the internet for guidance. I got addicted to Food Blogs and egullet. Most of the food bloggers treat the kitchen like their canvas and take everything seriously from salt to butter to the presentation of the meal. 

I still don't cook much or well, but I am a devoted food blog follower (especially our group cupcake blog on flickr).

Great idea for a forum, Randi.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 4, 2005)

Big Foodee Here- Pun intended. I truely believe that every food has a time and place of its own. I can remember the last meal I ate a certain resturant better than where I left my car keys last night! It is all about the important things!


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 4, 2005)

My name is Sue, and I am a foodoholic.

It's hard to explain, but good food gives me such a buzz it's almost erotic. Heck, it *is* erotic, and I'm almost always hungry. Every day I thank goodness to live in such a land of plenty where I have the luxury to eat whatever I want, and be obese. We usually have lotsa snacks around the office too, which I have been known to shovel in. As an office manager, my staff sure knows how to kiss up. They also know I'm usually in a realllly good mood after lunch. 

Hubby & I go out to dinner a couple times a week too. I'm also a halfway decent cook, and the smell of all the ingredients blending together is a major turnon in itself. Purrrr. Big woman, big appetites.

Now if you'll excuse me, some bagels are calling my name. Life is good.

PS. (a couple hours later): Right next to the above bagels, someone had brought in a coconut cream pie! Decisions, decisions. If they thought I'd to eat a slice of pie for breakfast ... they're right (blush).

(kinda reminds me of eljay's avatar: "When come back, bring pie")


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 4, 2005)

I love to cook and subscribe to Cook's Illustrated (my bible!) and Gourmet which has gone in the direction of lifestyle magazine. Anyway, I live with my boyfriend who thinks entermann's is the height of culinary goodness and hates my stinky cheese collection in the refrigrator. I prefer schafferberger chocolate to hershey's anyday http://www.scharffenberger.com/ egullet is good but I prefer chowhound to find local haunts.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 4, 2005)

Indian food. I am SO into Indian food. It's the heat and the spices. So help me, I think they're psychoactive in my metabolism.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 4, 2005)

I've seen quite a few great links on the world wide web regarding recipes.

I even have a book called 1001 incredible things to do on the internet (from A-Z) that even has information about nutrition, food, junk food....you name it!

I'll try to post some cool websites later.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 4, 2005)

I love food! I'm a terrible cook though. I have to find my food elsewhere like restaurants, takeout and delivery. I've been trying to learn new stuff but 9 times out of 10 it comes out tasting like shoe polish.

Thank God for Mom.


----------



## curvluver (Oct 4, 2005)

Obesus said:


> I am honored...to be amongst the very first to post to this historic new board....for foodees...as I enjoy my special surprise hot and spicy pasta, it is appropriate to ask a simple question.....how many foodees or independent gainers or whatever you wish to call yourselves are there out there...as I stare in to the night looking East, I wonder....and perhaps there are many more that might answer than we expect....to all of you....Bon Appetit! Viva le gluttonage'!!



I love the idea of this board. I count myself as a foodee (unfortunately not a very good cookee though....). Anyway I love sampling new food wherever I go, but I definitely enjoy spicy Thai food... and tasty French Food, or great Italian food (okay... I just love food...). 

Anyway I think this would be a great way to share our experiences (and recipes).


----------



## Tad (Oct 4, 2005)

What a brilliant idea this board is!

There is eating because you are hungry, then.....there is real eating. That feeling of anticipation, the bliss as you start digging in, savoring the flavors and textures, the simple joy of swallowing, the contented purring of the stomach as it gets filled with wonderful food. *swoon* 

I've never really had a place to let these feelings out before, will be interesting to see what revelations about myself I find here 

-Ed


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 4, 2005)

edx said:


> There is eating because you are hungry, then.....there is real eating. That feeling of anticipation, the bliss as you start digging in, savoring the flavors and textures, the simple joy of swallowing, the contented purring of the stomach as it gets filled with wonderful food. *swoon*


Purrrr. Now enjoying my lunch-induced buzz back at the office. My department knows that my usual early-afternoon state of nirvana is a good time to request stuff from me, but luckily so far nobody has gone overboard. 

Sue


----------



## Angela (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I am Angela, 33. 5'5" 348lbs & a definite foodee. I am an active weight gainer & LOVE food. I am totally obsessed with eating & my short term goal is 450lbs. I have an incredible love for huge heavy bellies..mine is currently 66" standing & I love feeling if hang against my thighs & sway when I waddle around. I have a blog where I chronicle my gaining..it is at http://fatterdaysahead.blogspot.com Feel free to check it out.
Big Fat Hugs,
Angela


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 4, 2005)

I love food!

But it has to be GOOD food - I don't eat junk - well not much. Except Cheese doodles.

I am a good cook - ask Wayne. I make the best meatballs and Lasagna and I can cook German food too. Pork and Sauerkraut and potato dumplings. Yuuuummy! Being German and Italian I figure I got the best of both worlds!

Problem is here in southern colorado there aint much really good restaurants. 

HUbby is a good cook too. I'm a lucky girl. 

My favorite food in the whole world - that I would eat every single day if I could is - Spaghetti and Meatballs - my own homemade sauce and meatballs! OH YUMMY!


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 4, 2005)

I've been called a "foodie" before. Not sure how that relates to a "foodee" though.

I guess I could fit in here. My French professor in college told us that there is a difference between "nourriture" and "cuisine". Nourriture is people-feed and will nourish the body and keep you alive but not much else. Cuisine is food to be enjoyed which nourishes not only the body, but also nourishes the senses. I try to avoid people-feed at all costs and make every meal a treat for the senses nowadays. 

Not only is it more pleasureable, it just makes me feel better.

Tracy


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 4, 2005)

You're either an oldtimer from '99 or a newbie, but you are a stunning beauty in either case...


----------



## naturalGainer09 (Oct 4, 2005)

Im def. a foodee! I love all kinds of food mmm
especially thai food!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Oct 4, 2005)

I too, am a big food fan! Food/eating makes me happy!!!


----------



## Amazon Kelli (Oct 4, 2005)

*FEEEEEED ME SEYMORE!*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 4, 2005)

I feel like I organized a party and then showed up late! But here I am, and have some great ideas for this board.

There is nothing better than being with like-minded people, and now my two worlds have collided (in a good way) - and that's really powerful! 

Fat (and fat-loving folks) _and_ food-loving folks!

But in keeping with the topic - yes, I am a foodee!

SVS


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 4, 2005)

I love cooking and I always love a good meal.

What a cool idea for a board.


Dennis


----------



## Delaney (Oct 4, 2005)

MOST definitely a foodee here. I love all kinds of food--cheeseburgers, pad thai, and Uno's deep dish cheese pizzas, especially!


----------



## Kellie Kay (Oct 4, 2005)

Food the next best thing then SEX and hey sometimes food is better! hehe

yummy!


----------



## Kellie Kay (Oct 4, 2005)

Amazon Kelli said:


> *FEEEEEED ME SEYMORE!*


i giggled for an hour about that one!


----------



## Obesus (Oct 4, 2005)

Besides all of the rich and complex psychological associations of food...food as comfort, as stimulant, as producer of both somnolence and excitement, food as memory, as social force, food and being a foodee has strong artistic elements...the colors, shapes, textures, tastes, flavors, smells, the theatre of food preaparation and presentation, the effect of the environment on how the experience is perceived, the richness of the experience is amazing. There is the erotic aspect of food and eating, the sense of decadence and a hint of indulgent gluttonage'....there have been so many books written about food and eating that I hope we will all be inspired to bring our stories and pleasures to this table and share an insight or two. I think that we owe SVS and Conrad a debt of gratitude for thinking of this idea for a foodee board and then acting upon it swiftly...it is an amazing possibility that exists nowhere else!


----------



## Cynthia (Oct 4, 2005)

Interesting points, Obesus. Differing connections between satiety and pleasure are worth exploring here, too; given that they share an inverse relationship for some of us while not for others.

But now for ordinary food talk... Okay folks, here's my absolute favorite "pick-your-toppings" concoction from a neighborhood pizzeria. First order a thin crust covered by spicy sauce made of pureed red peppers mixed with Cajun spices. Then top it with spinach, artichoke hearts, eggplant medallions, and carmelized onions. It's a knock-out combination -- especially with the interplay between the tangy artichokes and sweet carmelized onions. 

The next pizzeria adventure -- figuring out what neat ingredients to combine with their chevre or gorgonzola toppings ... Good vegetarian suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 4, 2005)

Sitting down to dinner with clients this evening and each in turn asked me to give descriptions of the menu, explain culinary terms, describe tastes......I was 100% on tonight..... and the joy of group dinners like this, we ordered one of each of the dessert items, and got a nibble of each. Five people at the table seems to be just perfect, you can run through the entire app list, get a bite of each of the top meals...... night all... tumbling into bed on my full belly.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment, Ned.

Actually, I've found my way to and from the board many times over the past several years. I probably posted first in the later 1990's. Probably around '96 or '97. 

Tracy


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Oct 6, 2005)

Well I don't think I'd classify myself as a foodee.. but I do love food and love eating it 

I will certainly type in my 2 cents around here


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 9, 2005)

Foodee? Here!


----------



## MissStacie (Oct 12, 2005)

Food is good.
Food is great.
If food is raw, I hate to wait.
Make it good, make it now.
If you don't, I'll have a cow.
That poor cow, if he sits still
I might just have a fresh kill!
Beef, potatoes, sour cream and cheese
These are wanted in my tummy, PLEASE!!
I know this rhyme is silly, but true
But can you blame me? I'm a FOODEE, too!

This is a great board....can't wait to come back!

Miss Stacie


----------



## Obesus (Oct 13, 2005)

...and especially Miss Stacie..whose poem has inspired in me a magnificent sense of...hunger! LOL Stacie, that was gosh darn cute! I think we have a very fun and lively crew here and again, I want to acknowledge and thank both SVS and Conrad for stepping up to the plate...hey...there's another food image! LOL
Timmy


----------

